# Respectfully request opinion for identification of broken part found in oil pan



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ownerof2011cruze said:


> Greetings: I still have my 2011 Cruze LT. Its 1.4L oil pan seal had a leak. After removal five fragments of what I thought appeared to once have been a small brass bushing were observed in the pan. After cleaning the pan it was replaced onto the engine without sealant in case it proved necessary to remove it again. I speculate the fragments of brass were a bushing used with the timing chain sprocket.
> 
> I would be thankful for any opinions as to what the fragments once were.
> 
> ...


Do they look like teeth? Can they be fit together into something?


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Do you have a close up of the pieces in a different orientation?


----------



## ownerof2011cruze (Sep 8, 2018)

JLL said:


> Do you have a close up of the pieces in a different orientation?


Thanks for replying. Attached pic of the fragments oriented together suggests they were a bushing that broke and shattered. There appears to be some polishing/erosion on the broken surfaces of fragments that suggests they were in the oil pan for a long time. That car only has 108k miles on it, but the engine did overheat this past summer, so it ain't never gonna run right again. I'd put a used engine in it if I could find a good deal on a salvage motor with low miles. The salvage yard's online inventory databases are showing more of the early gen 1 Cruzes on their lots, so maybe I'll be able to find one that will do me right. I've put one of the external PCV check valve kits on it's intake and a new valve cover recently and back in the Spring I replace the AC compressor, so I'm not ready to scrap this vehicle. Just in case anybody wants some general knowledge about removing a Cruze engine, this video may be interesting.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

ownerof2011cruze said:


> Thanks for replying. Attached pic of the fragments oriented together suggests they were a bushing that broke and shattered. There appears to be some polishing/erosion on the broken surfaces of fragments that suggests they were in the oil pan for a long time. That car only has 108k miles on it, but the engine did overheat this past summer, so it ain't never gonna run right again. I'd put a used engine in it if I could find a good deal on a salvage motor with low miles. The salvage yard's online inventory databases are showing more of the early gen 1 Cruzes on their lots, so maybe I'll be able to find one that will do me right. I've put one of the external PCV check valve kits on it's intake and a new valve cover recently and back in the Spring I replace the AC compressor, so I'm not ready to scrap this vehicle. Just in case anybody wants some general knowledge about removing a Cruze engine, this video may be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Off the top of my head, I don’t know where that would have come from.


----------



## ownerof2011cruze (Sep 8, 2018)

ownerof2011cruze said:


> Greetings: I still have my 2011 Cruze LT. Its 1.4L oil pan seal had a leak. After removal five fragments of what I thought appeared to once have been a small brass bushing were observed in the pan. After cleaning the pan it was replaced onto the engine without sealant in case it proved necessary to remove it again. I speculate the fragments of brass were a bushing used with the timing chain sprocket.
> 
> I would be thankful for any opinions as to what the fragments once were.
> 
> ...


Figured out what it is, so I think it's the brass bushing insert molded into one of the timing chain tension guides. Got parts on order and will do the timing chain next good weekend. Cheers and Enjoy.


----------



## ownerof2011cruze (Sep 8, 2018)

ownerof2011cruze said:


> Figured out what it is, so I think it's the brass bushing insert molded into one of the timing chain tension guides. Got parts on order and will do the timing chain next good weekend. Cheers and Enjoy.


Used Permatex Ultra Black to seal oil pan. That was a mistake. Seal blew out first time in boost mode. Should have used Ultra Grey.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

ownerof2011cruze said:


> Used Permatex Ultra Black to seal oil pan. That was a mistake. Seal blew out first time in boost mode. Should have used Ultra Grey.


I used ultra black on my oil pan. It's been leak free for 1,500 miles with up to 24 psi of boost. Not to sound condescending but, a lot of people don't use RTV properly. Quantity, Curing, surface preparation, and weather conditions all play equal roles in success when it come to RTV.


----------

